# ABT's with latin flavor



## mgwerks (Sep 20, 2008)

Did some ABTs but don't have any prep pictures - sorry.  I'll take some the next time.  These were good-sized - those two grates are 8" across each.  SPlit 'em down the sides and scooped out the innards and stuffed.

Stuffing was Queso Fresco cheese, cilantro, cream cheese, and a bunch of cooked spicy chorizo.  Full bacon wrap to seal the splits and double-picked.  For some reason, they didn't  get much milder after the smoke - they stayed plenty hot!  Note required TBS.


----------



## wutang (Sep 20, 2008)

The ones I have done that stayed hot I didn't do a good job of cleaning the inside of the pepper. Now after cutting open and dumping the seeds out I pull the white ribbing out and scrape the inside wall of the pepper with a spoon and then rinse under the faucet.  They come out mild. This is the only way my wife will eat them.  I don't mind the heat but she likes them mild.


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 20, 2008)

Those look really good Ive bought moe jalepenos since joing this site than I have in my entire life. Will have to give em a try


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 20, 2008)

Those look and sound great


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 20, 2008)

They look really good. Going to have to try those. Still snacking on mine from tonight.  My wife likes them mild also, but I have a great coring knife and some will have little or no heat to them.  I like a kick in mine.  Some I add horseradish to the cream cheese, man they are good.  I might make another trip to the store today and try this recipe.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Great Q my friend, the chorizo really adds another dimension to the texture and flavor.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a special scraper for zest. It works great for scraping the jalapenos


----------



## bigsal51 (Feb 20, 2009)

I had been thing of that for while but haven't got to do it. I have been adding tony's to the cheese it gives it more depth. I am going to try that next weekend. Thanks


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 20, 2009)

Man those are beautiful!!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 20, 2009)

Those are sweet!!


----------



## fired up (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice looking abts!


----------



## pignit (Feb 20, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## rivet (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay, that's it. 

Your pic was FOOD ****!


----------

